# Finally got a snack stick I love.



## tink3872 (Jul 17, 2019)

Decided to make some snack sticks the other day using the recipe that Meat Mopper uses. Damn that is good. Here are some pics if I can remember how i did it last time All mixed up ready to put in my 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
  L.E.M 5 pound stuffer. I use 21 mm colagen casings. all stuffed and ready to go into my M.E.S 40" electric smoker where it will get several ours of hickory smoke. Set temp at 170 degrees until it reached 150 internal. Now it is time to eat.


----------



## kit s (Jul 17, 2019)

where do you find moppers recipe?


----------



## tink3872 (Jul 17, 2019)

I found the recipe on forums. He goes by the name Rich- Meat Mopper. If  that does not work try typing it up on  Google search. Use finally got a snack stick that I love recipe and make sure it is under Smoking meat forums website. I hope this was a big help and good luck with making it. Let me know if this was helpful. I am sure somebody could help you out.


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Jul 17, 2019)

What diameter stuffing tube do you use for those 21mm casings? I'm curious what the outside diameter is on the stuffing tube.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 17, 2019)

tink3872 said:


> I found the recipe on forums. He goes by the name Rich- Meat Mopper. If that does not work try typing it up on Google search


tink3872, 
nope, I could not find this recipe on the forum neither using google search by entering criteria you provided....


----------



## BigW. (Jul 17, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/finally-got-a-snack-stick-recipe-that-i-love.154695/

Rich's recipe^


----------



## tink3872 (Jul 17, 2019)

WI_GameMeats said:


> What diameter stuffing tube do you use for those 21mm casings? I'm curious what the outside diameter is on the stuffing tube.


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Jul 17, 2019)

tink3872
 your comment didn't show up.


----------



## tink3872 (Jul 17, 2019)

I used a 1/2 inch stainless steel stuffing tube for both 19 mm and 21mm  casings. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## tink3872 (Jul 17, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I can't taste them from here.


   First you have to make them.


----------



## tink3872 (Jul 17, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> tink3872,
> nope, I could not find this recipe on the forum neither using google search by entering criteria you provided....


----------



## tink3872 (Jul 17, 2019)

kit s said:


> where do you find moppers recipe?





kit s said:


> where do you find moppers recipe?


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 17, 2019)

Here's his pepperoni recipe

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/here-is-my-latest-beef-stick-pepperoni.107417/

Here's the recipe in question (I believe)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/finally-got-a-snack-stick-recipe-that-i-love.154695/


----------

